# Can't have just one?



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just out curiousity, I'm planning on getting a pigeon sometime next year. Most likely a female, I know when they get to be a certain age they start laying eggs. I don't plan on getting her a mate but could use some suggestions for owning 1 pigeon.

Anyone ever owned just 'one' pigeon? if so how was it?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Just out curiousity, I'm planning on getting a pigeon sometime next year. Most likely a female, I know when they get to be a certain age they start laying eggs. I don't plan on getting her a mate but could use some suggestions for owning 1 pigeon.
> 
> Anyone ever owned just 'one' pigeon? if so how was it?


somtime they try to find there own mate when they are ready ...


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, i have one free flying from a nestbox attached to the side of our house, and a few days ago she brought back a mate.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

That's funny, my sister in LA had a cat who used to bring home one of his friends but the other cat would always stay outside.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Laying eggs is natural process in birds and that will happen with or without mate.
Just get pair of fake eggs and this will keep your hen occupied.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If kept inside, she'll eventually see you as her mate, more than likely. That will stimulate her to lay eggs, but I just hope she doesn't expect you to do your part in the incubation, haha


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If kept inside, she'll eventually see you as her mate, more than likely. That will stimulate her to lay eggs, but I just hope she doesn't expect you to do your part in the incubation, haha


Oh brother... maybe I should consider giving her a stuffed animal 'roomate'


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure she'd enjoy the company!  Especially as younger birds, they seem to like cuddling with stuffed animals.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww... how cute!


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Are you going to keep her inside or outside? 

If inside then, like MaryofExeter said, she will will probably begin to see you as her mate if you get her from a young age. You will definitely need fake eggs if this happens that way she doesn't continue to lay egg after egg and deplete her body of calcium. I do not have a lot of experience with female pigeons but I do have one male feral pigeon that I adopted as a baby and he sees me as a mate. He lives inside with me and is great!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, depending on where I'm living next year(my folks plan to move back to LA) I'm leaning towards keeping the bird outside. If the next place I move to has a balcony or some other outdoor space.


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

I have had 2 great doves - the first one, Pearl, laid an egg on my shoulder about 3 days after getting her home - she lived in a cage in our family room untill one day our neighbors dog some how got into our house and distroyed her infront of my eyes. Both my husband and I were devistated - Pearl was the most wonderful, loving, peacful creature I have ever experienced - she loved to follow our pug around, take baths in the dogs water bowl, and eat from our plates after dinner. It took a long time to get the courage up to get another bird but we did and have had Deedee for about a year and a half now - white fantail - very showy and very affectionate - likes everyone she meets. I dont know if I would get more than one, she seems to be content to being by herself.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Donna , can i please see some pictures of your Deedee :]


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I had Beautiful I think for 6months - 1yr before getting any other pigeons. She was hand raised, even as a youngster had trouble being around birds, and the breeder said she liked to be with people. She did wonderfully, but then I got busier with school and felt bad about her being alone.

I ended up getting a bird for my sister..she decided it wasn't a "pet" pigeon like Beautiful and didn't want her. Beautiful was scared of her at first, but slowly warmed up to her and other pigeons.

She now has a mate, but both are pets (both hand raised) and I get to enjoy being part of the flock with them. Beautiful loves for me to pet her, and take naps on me. Whiteflight views me as the other mate....my poor arms get the effects of his rubbing..I think that says it all (sexually frustrated..I think).

Recommendation: Why don't you look into getting like a pox survivor..or even one that has had a bad case of coccidiosis.. a King pigeon from Mickacoo...or another along those lines?

If you are seriously considering one, I highly encourage adopting over buying. I know mickacoo has had one or two..that have needed to be the only pigeon/bird in the home.

-Hilly


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not really sure how to get the image on but will try - not as techy as I should be

here she is ....Miss America...LOL - DeeDee aka "Ckicken"


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aw, her tail reminds me of a peacock.


----------

